# Sigma .40 chrome slide?



## bftiedt (Oct 13, 2009)

I am thinking of getting my sigma .40's slide either chromed or nickel plated. I have looked for pics online but haven't been able to find any. Does anyone know of any pics or has anyone had this done? Also does anyone know of a good place to have it done with quick turnaround? I was looking at fords but any advice would be great.


----------

